# Lexicon PCM60



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !

Anyone have a good source for Lexicon PCM60 parts
like drams and eprom ?

I ordered some from Evil bay and the seller
said they were nos but they weren't and it difn't work

Thank's !

Louis


----------



## Jackman (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Louis,

I recently bought an original manufactured-in-1964 Marshall JTM45, which I've taken to Marshall's Archive and Certification man, who has thoroughly gone through the amp and certified it as the real deal.
However, somewhere along the line the knobs were replaced with new look Marshall knobs.
Where did you source the "Clapton knobs" for your gorgeous looking clone?
Any recommendations would be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Jackman (Jun 24, 2014)

PS - Sorry to use this thread for a non-Lexicon reply.
Couldn't find another way to communicate in a timely fashion.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jackman said:


> PS - Sorry to use this thread for a non-Lexicon reply.
> Couldn't find another way to communicate in a timely fashion.


No worries !

I bought the last set from a guy who used to make them in England ,
unfortunately , he retired from making them but I'll let you know
If I find some.

Louis


----------



## Jackman (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool thanks for that.
BTW I tried messaging you direct but my message was bounced back; the site says essentially that your inbox has too many uncleared messages.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jackman said:


> Cool thanks for that.
> BTW I tried messaging you direct but my message was bounced back; the site says essentially that your inbox has too many uncleared messages.


Thank's for letting me know !!

I'd like to build another one some day ,
I'll try to take a hold of that person in UK
and let you know if I can get a set for you ,
you never know !


Louis


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jackman said:


> Hi Louis,
> 
> I recently bought an original manufactured-in-1964 Marshall JTM45, which I've taken to Marshall's Archive and Certification man, who has thoroughly gone through the amp and certified it as the real deal.
> However, somewhere along the line the knobs were replaced with new look Marshall knobs.
> ...


Found you some !


----------

